# Sad day selling my 3 Tivo's :(



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Sad to see them go but we are having a loft conversion and need the room in the loft :/

Main tivo and two imaculate boxed spares all on ebay.

Have a virgin tivo now and apart from HD can't see much if any improvlement over the original. It's even worse when it comes to deleting stuff.

If anyone interested links here:

MOD EDIT: sorry - direct links now allowed


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ScoobyDooZ said:


> Sad to see them go but we are having a loft conversion and need the room in the loft :/
> 
> ...


 You could have used them for decoration or turned them on end and used them as shelf supports.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Sad, but I note from your auction description you say that you have to install the AltEPG image to use it - that's not the case otherwise the vast majority using the standard 2.5.5 image would have been really pissed off!

It's a 1-line change to a file to use the standard image with the AltEPG server.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

mrtickle said:


> It's a 1-line change to a file to use the standard image with the AltEPG server.


I am using my 2.5.5 Tivo with the Altepg service and didn't have to do any file changes.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Nearly ending. No bids yet but loads of watchers. Shame as they are in v good condition.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Just not worth that much without a network card or 1 TB disc I'm afraid


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Didn't sell so relisted :/


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

If you're serious about selling I'd suggest dropping the start bid down to something like 99p.

They're very unlikely to attract bids starting at £19.99, particularly when you look at the completed sales listings, many have final prices below your starting price.

You might have luck if you set a Buy It Now price, as you then get someone who's willing to pay a premium not to wait and have to bid.

Just friendly advice, I wouldn't be bidding myself. I've already got 3 Tivos - the last two of which each cost me a £10 donation to charity.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Richard Loxley said:


> If you're serious about selling I'd suggest dropping the start bid down to something like 99p.
> 
> They're very unlikely to attract bids starting at £19.99, particularly when you look at the completed sales listings, many have final prices below your starting price.
> 
> ...


Thanks just came back to this, no free listing day today so had to list at 99p to get free listing. Sold a Little portable for 99p this week. Will be a shame to see these go to the tip.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

ScoobyDooZ said:


> Will be a shame to see these go to the tip.


 Don't send them to the tip  If they don't sell I'll come and rescue them


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Have a PM about one fo them. Had loads of watchers and bids of 99p. That doesn't even cover the cost of the new phone cables I bought for them so it's free listing day today, so will reliest with the cables.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

mrtickle said:


> Sad, but I note from your auction description you say that you have to install the AltEPG image to use it - that's not the case otherwise the vast majority using the standard 2.5.5 image would have been really pissed off!
> 
> It's a 1-line change to a file to use the standard image with the AltEPG server.


Hi I have sold two and just my main one left.

I have also just found my Network card, is it straight forward to set up? (Putting the card in is the easy bit)


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

ScoobyDooZ said:


> I have also just found my Network card, is it straight forward to set up? (Putting the card in is the easy bit)


You don't mention the type of card but the AltEPG image probably includes the required drivers. With a standard image you can put the drive in a PC and install the required drivers, but if you need to do that it's probably as easy to reimage the drive with AltEPG anyway. Your biggest problem is likely to be finding a suitable PC (IDE only, no SATA).

Have you considered just listing the network card on its own? It's probably more in demand than the TiVo itself.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

... and a hell of a lot easier to post


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Richard Loxley said:


> I've already got 3 Tivos - the last two of which each cost me a £10 donation to charity.


They were mine I believe.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

DX30 said:


> You don't mention the type of card but the AltEPG image probably includes the required drivers. With a standard image you can put the drive in a PC and install the required drivers, but if you need to do that it's probably as easy to reimage the drive with AltEPG anyway. Your biggest problem is likely to be finding a suitable PC (IDE only, no SATA).
> 
> Have you considered just listing the network card on its own? It's probably more in demand than the TiVo itself.


Hi I have a couple of PC's with IDE and have imaged a drive before, although it was about 5 years ago.

The Tivo I have when I power on searchs for a card. The card I have is a one from a guy on these forums was selling / making (from new zealand).

I might have a read and set aside a morning to get to grips with it all again.


----------



## DaveMax (Mar 18, 2002)

Spitfires (or anyone else out there)
I am clearing out my old tech, and have a Thomson TiVo to let go of (was working, but no HDD in it now. My wife still misses it's simplicity, but no digital, let alone HD have made it obsolete.
If anyone wants it to play with, they can have it for the price of delivery (or could pick it up from Kenilworth, Warks)
End of an era
Regards
Dave


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Dave, I'll be very pleased to give your TiVo a new home - PM sent.


----------



## DaveMax (Mar 18, 2002)

spitfires said:


> Hi Dave, I'll be very pleased to give your TiVo a new home - PM sent.


Sorry Spitfires - missed your PM as my email domain was moving from one host to another.... and not allowed to PM you - Can you resend?
Ta
Dave


----------



## DaveMax (Mar 18, 2002)

Haven't heard anything, so there will be one less surviving TiVo from next week.


----------



## DaveMax (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry to be repetitive, but I want to send a PM, and need to have made ten posts (not sure why)


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

DaveMax said:


> so there will be one less surviving TiVo from next week


Have you tried posting the offer over on the altepg.com forum? I think most of the active UK S1 people have migrated over there.



DaveMax said:


> I want to send a PM, and need to have made ten posts (not sure why)


I think that is an anti-spam measure.


----------



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

DaveMax said:


> Haven't heard anything, so there will be one less surviving TiVo from next week.


Hi Dave,

I'll take it off your hands if Spitfire doesn't want it. I can collect as I'm the other side of Cov from you.

Cheers.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Cheap Tivo here if anyone still looking:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/THOMSON-T...ctronics_VideoSwitches_SM&hash=item43b21878b8


----------

